# Z Viber



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyone used them? Just got in some 1/16's and hopefully try them out tomorrow. These are little guys that are spose to have action like a lipless crank. They come stock with the single octopus style hooks but I swapped out a couple with #10 trebles.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

They work. I tied the pink one on and hit a small reservoir this morning. These 3 were all caught on it tipped with maggots. 1 spike was all it neded, any more and it made it drop funny and the treble would get hung up on my snap. It vibrated really good on the lift, think they will be good for open water too. Not real heavy so they fall kinda slow. Might have to get a couple more colors. Big crappie measured 15".


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Nice! I could see those doing well in the spring under a slip bobber in and around some cover.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Bowhunter15 said:


> ......... around some cover.


Leaving them with a single hook might be better around cover.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Forgot to mention, I was using a jigging rap on another pole as well and pulled more lookers up off the bottom with the Viber than the raps.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Do the jigging raps have bb's in them as well?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Nope, no rattle in the jigging raps.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Where did you get these? Mail order or tackle/bait shop? How much each are they?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I ordered them from the EuroTackle website. Only took 2 days to come in, think the shipping came from East Coast........

Link: Eurotackle.net

Not the cheapest. Neither are the jigging raps but i have a compartment full of those. Just went and looked at their site and several of the smaller size colors are sold out now. I wanted the baby bluegill color too, oh well.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Fin feather fur outfitters in Rossford had them when I was there last. But that's been probably a month ago.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

On a new hole, if I’m not initially marking fish I always drop a UL Ripping Rap first. They really seem to draw the fish in, but I always get more looks than hits. My best results have been to really slow the lure down (just shake the rod tip) when the fish get closer. When they do hit, they really smack it. The Z Vibers look a little smaller. Have you used the UL Ripping Rap, and can you make a comparison?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure how they compare, never used the UL Ripping Rap. I just looked at their site to compare size and it says the 1/16 Ripping Rap has a 1.125" body. The Z-Viber is 1".... but over all smaller since it has only 1 hook. Everything has to be blurry underwater (i am making assumptions how the fish see  ) so i think overall profile would be smaller on the Z-Viber.

I do the same sorta thing, but with the Jiggin Raps. I have a #2 or #3 tied on a separate rod and will drop that down first off to see if there are any aggressive fish. Jig it kind of quick and you will know quick if there are any hot fish, they will shoot up and smack it. Or.......they will come up and just check it out. If that's the case, then i will downsize to a hair jig or even just a jig and spike. I take 6 rods rigged up and usually keep at least 3 in a bucket with me as i am hole hoping. Jiggin Rap on one and then smaller stuff on the others.

Only used the Z-Viber on one trip so hard to make any good conclusion, but had similar results as i get with the Jiggin Raps. The crappie would fly up from the bottom on the 1st or 2nd rod sweep and nail it. The bigger bluegill did the same. Some of them did come up slower and then i downsized.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Z-vibes work thats for sure. So do slab and ripping raps. 

Lindy darter is still my favorite search bait, they have a great rattle and profile.


----------

